# Mountain bike shorts?



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

My wife is "encouraging" me to get some bike shorts that are less revealing of atrophied moose knuckle than my roadie shorts.

Looking at some of the over-priced options, it appears that I have to get liner shorts as well as conventional-looking outer shorts? Are liner shorts significantly different from roadie shorts? I assume they look a bit more like underwear, but functionally speaking, what is the difference between buying (outer) mountain bike shorts and wearing them over road shorts, and using liners?

Is riding with roadie shorts really that much of a faux pox? Not that I care, but still ...

Any suggestions? I am thinking I should start with XC ones if I do this. Is any color other than black frowned upon?

I looked everywhere, but only today found this priceless photo from a few years ago:


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

I’d just throw on a pair of mtb shorts over your road kit. I wear bibs under my shorts, many of which are road bibs. No need to get a new liner, IMO. I like Fox Flexair shorts- more reasonable inseam than most mtb shorts, slimmer cut, and super light/flexible.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

I wear a pearl Izumi chamois and use their summit mtb shorts. Regular shorts are too big and catch on the seat.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Make a statement, go commando


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

DETarch said:


> I’d just throw on a pair of mtb shorts over your road kit. I wear bibs under my shorts, many of which are road bibs. No need to get a new liner, IMO. I like Fox Flexair shorts- more reasonable inseam than most mtb shorts, slimmer cut, and super light/flexible.


The only downside to the Fox Flexair shorts is the noise. I still choose them over my TLD Skylines most of the time but that constant rubbing sound bugs me.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Tell your wife, Thank You! One less plum smuggler the better 

Love ZOIC shorts...


----------



## barelfly (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a pair of Zoic shorts, but I also have a few pair of light weight shorts I got at Costco that have a number of pockets. I wear these over my roadie bibs. I’ve tried a few liners, but prefer the bibs with shorts over.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

I had one pair of Zoics that have lasted two years. I can still wear them, but they’re getting worn out. Went shopping for a more budget friendly option on Amazon, the fit sucks. Ponied up and bought another pair of Zoics.

Liners are a bit lighter than roadie shorts, but this time of year I doubt it will matter. Maybe in the summer you’ll want a lighter material.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

My zoics fell apart. I ordered some cheap chinese stuff on Amazon last year. Easily as good as Zoic.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

If you have decent road shorts, you have much better chamois than any MTB short will provide. Choose one that you like based on color/fit/pockets, etc. If it has a liner, pull it out and use the road shorts you already have.


----------



## drjos (Jan 25, 2004)

wgscott said:


> My wife is "encouraging" me to get some bike shorts that are less revealing of atrophied moose knuckle than my roadie shorts.
> 
> Looking at some of the over-priced options, it appears that I have to get liner shorts as well as conventional-looking outer shorts? Are liner shorts significantly different from roadie shorts? I assume they look a bit more like underwear, but functionally speaking, what is the difference between buying (outer) mountain bike shorts and wearing them over road shorts, and using liners?
> 
> ...


Rapha's new shorts are wonderful. Great fit and features (hook snap, built in belt but also belt loops, pockets in the right places). Available as a trouser too.


----------



## burgrat (Mar 2, 2010)

I really like Zoic Black Market shorts with the included liner. The liner is completely removable from the shell so you can wash seperately if needed. The best prices I've found are Scheel's and Sierra Trading Post for $60.

Zoic Black Market shorts- Scheel's

Zoic Black Market shorts- Sierra Trading Post

I have started using them for road cycling too. I'm too fat and old to pull off the lycra comfortably right now. These are just as comfortable as lycra shorts and the liner is very good quality. Best part is they look like nice casual hiking shorts. I would not hesitate to wear them as regular casual shorts. That's even an option by removing the liner. Check them out. I bought them based on lots of good reviews and I was not disappointed.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Jayem said:


> My zoics fell apart. I ordered some cheap chinese stuff on Amazon last year. Easily as good as Zoic.


I have a pair of Amazon shorts as well. I agree that they’ve held up great for half the price of Zoics. The fit is just so much better.

Look good, feel good, ride good.


----------



## burgrat (Mar 2, 2010)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> I have a pair of Amazon shorts as well. I agree that they’ve held up great for half the price of Zoics. The fit is just so much better.
> 
> Look good, feel good, ride good.


Which ones on Amazon did you get?


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

burgrat said:


> Which ones on Amazon did you get?


Cycorld Mens-Mountain-Bike-Shorts, Loose Fit with Zippered Pockets, MTB, Cycling,Hiking,Outdoor Lightweight Shorts https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078XC3JC...abc_9W70WFFB7C0XVRBW2ZSQ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

They work, they’re just a bit baggy for my taste.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

DETarch said:


> I’d just throw on a pair of mtb shorts over your road kit. I wear bibs under my shorts, many of which are road bibs. No need to get a new liner, IMO.


totally. I wear road bibs under my shorts, doesn't get much more comfortable than that. I use Endura shorts (they come with a liner, but it's junk) and Fox Hightail shorts. The Endura is thicker, but a slimmer cut. The Fox is longer, but it feels super light and is pretty durable. 

I'll go full roadie kit on my SJ sometimes when I'm feeling fast and the trail isn't too gnarly.


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

From my experience, the liners that come with baggies feel like diapers... so echoing what other here have said. Regular road shorts/bibs under a baggy shell.

I've been sniping deals on new old stock PI Elite or Pro roadie shorts, and covering those with Skyline shells (a size down FWIW)... not sure I would be going that route if getting retailed though.


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

wgscott said:


> My wife is "encouraging" me to get some bike shorts that are less revealing of atrophied moose knuckle than my roadie shorts.
> 
> Looking at some of the over-priced options, it appears that I have to get liner shorts as well as conventional-looking outer shorts? Are liner shorts significantly different from roadie shorts? I assume they look a bit more like underwear, but functionally speaking, what is the difference between buying (outer) mountain bike shorts and wearing them over road shorts, and using liners?
> 
> ...


I use a Nezium liner which I found from Seth's Bike Hacks. Expensive and run big, but there's no better pocket for your phone, which for me is important cause I like riding as light as possible. I wear them with either Fox FlexAir or TLD Skyline shorts.

I like the Skylines but had my tailor stitch on belt loops, and the Fox shorts are good for hotter days or if I'm planning to do more pedaling.

I've tried cheaper alternatives, and I know some people swear by them, but personally I consider pants/shorts comfort a high priority, so I'll pay the premium for higher quality.

And not sure what you mean by a color being frowned upon. I wear black ones, and don't notice or care what anyone else has on. If anyone frowns upon my aesthetic or color choices, that's their problem, not mine. I couldn't possibly care any less.


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

IDK, not a fan of “MTB“ specific shorts. Generally way over-built, too heavy, too expensive, too long, etc. In over 30 years of MTBing I’ve just worn my regular “shorts” I wear for normal outdoor activities like hiking.


----------



## ugadawg (Jun 27, 2020)

I just wear regular gym shorts when I ride. They when file me. I don’t see any reason to pay $60+ for mtb specific shorts when $20 gym shorts work and are probably more comfortable.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

I’ve been wearing Ketl Mtn Virtue hybrid shorts for the past few months and love them! Just baggy enough but not too baggy to get in the way, perfect amount of stretch.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Check out Abit. They cater to trim and full fit and have a great design. Not cheap but I believe came/come from a trail builder. The top (Carbon????) Zoic liners and the Abit shorts were weapons grade advantage for some really long rides I did this past season. A 142 off road tour, and all day gravel/trail/road epic rides and of course great for MTB rides.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

ugadawg said:


> I just wear regular gym shorts when I ride. They when file me. I don’t see any reason to pay $60+ for mtb specific shorts when $20 gym shorts work and are probably more comfortable.


I think a lot also depends on riding style. If your in the saddle the whole time I think any short will do.

Every time I come off the saddle they shift and get caught. Could be me.

how do you keep them from getting hung up on the seat? You must wear pretty tight gym shorts😳

Every time I come of the saddle they shift and get caught. Could be me.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I love my Zoic Either 9 shorts for the outer shell (because they are one of the only shorts that don't go halfway down my shins) but the liner itself (I think it is the "Essential Liner") is meh- fine for shorter rides, but not what I want all day. I personally love the Patagonia Endless Ride liners, and they mate perfectly with the Zoics - the attachments for the liner and shell line up well. I do like the fly feature on the Zoic Liners, so I may try one of the more expensive versions like the Ultra or Carbon.

So keep in mind that you can get separate liners and shells. 

As far as cost goes.... if it was the wife's idea, your budget just doubled.

Every dollar I have spent on cheap Amazon shorts or liners someone insisted were just as good as the real stuff has been wasted money. I'm all for cheap alternatives for shirts and tops, but shorts and liners... I get what I pay for. Especially liners. YMMV.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Shorts are frustrating. I can’t seem to find anything where I really like both the chamois and short, one is always subpar. I really like the chamois that comes with Club Ride shorts, but the shorts themselves don’t last long. The pocket liners and zippers always tear and fall apart. The Zoic shorts I’ve got are great, but the chamois that came with them is the most uncomfortable piece of clothing I’ve ever owned.

Ive started just wearing a road kit under my baggies.


----------



## ugadawg (Jun 27, 2020)

Bassmantweed said:


> I think a lot also depends on riding style. If your in the saddle the whole time I think any short will do.
> 
> Every time I come off the saddle they shift and get caught. Could be me.
> 
> ...





Bassmantweed said:


> I think a lot also depends on riding style. If your in the saddle the whole time I think any short will do.
> 
> Every time I come off the saddle they shift and get caught. Could be me.
> 
> ...


I haven’t had any trouble with them getting caught on the seat. I would say they’re a little more towards the baggy side, but I don’t usually get out of the saddle without dropping it first.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

I like the Arsuxeo shorts....most of the time just wear roadie bibs....wear bibs under these when I want more pockets....very good for the money $28 The only shorts that stayed in place riding.....bought the sm and med....but both fit great....


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

bitflogger said:


> Check out Abit. They cater to trim and full fit and have a great design. Not cheap but I believe came/come from a trail builder. The top (Carbon????) Zoic liners and the Abit shorts were weapons grade advantage for some really long rides I did this past season. A 142 off road tour, and all day gravel/trail/road epic rides and of course great for MTB rides.


The Abits are fabulous and worth the money. For mountain liners, I have become fond of the Club Ride Johnson which have a much lighter than normal chamois. All day comfort, but without the bulk of traditional chamois.

Or keep using what you have if you are happy and tell your wife you wear them to keep other women from hitting on you. . Remember, it doesn’t matter what we like and works for us, but what you like and works for you.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I hate the added heat of multiple layers. I also despise ill fitting shorts. But it’s the added heat of another layer only to cover the spandex that really bothers me. For this reason, I still sometimes sport a zero effs given approach and go with cargo bibs on their own.

@wgscott If I were in your shoes/plum smugglers, like everyone else said, I’d wear your roadie gear under a pair of good fitting, light and airy shorts.

I have numerous “outer” shorts, including offerings from Fox tail, Fox head, TLD, Sombrio, Dakine and Patagonia. I like them all, but my favourite are from a small Canadian company - 7Mesh.









Men's Farside Long Short


Farside Short Long Farside Long features a light and durable high-stretch fabric that wicks fast and won't feel clingy, no matter how high the temperature climbs. Storage comes in the form of two classic hand pockets and a well-placed zippered pocket perf




7mesh.com





Granted, I seem to have lucked out, but all 7Mesh feels like it is tailor made on me. Those shorts are no exception. Plus they are lighter than air, seem 100% breathable, and have been designed with features that are instantly appreciated on the trail. And they go on sale often. I have lots of 7Mesh (outer shorts, bib shorts, cargo bib shorts, shirts, socks, etc.) and haven’t paid more than 75% of msrp for any of it. I have lots that I paid 50% for, so don’t let the sticker shock phase you.

Stick with your favorite chamois liners, but FWIW my go to combo for 3 season riding is the shorts above over top of either of the following (depending how long I will be in the saddle:









Men's Foundation Bib Short


Foundation is an immensely comfortable base bib, built to cushion and support beneath outer shorts on local trails, and while taking in new terrain over multi-day trips.




7mesh.com













Men's Foundation Bike Boxer Brief


A slim, padded bike boxer brief, designed to elevate your ride. Pull it on under your favourite trail short for quick comfort wherever the day takes you.




7mesh.com





Neither feel like I am wearing a diaper. They add minimal heat. They are minimalist yet provide decent taint/a$$ cushion.

As for colour, I mostly go for black. Yes - hotter. But much easier to maintain, dirt-wise. I do have orange Fox head outer shorts too though that seem to have aged okay. Go with whatever colour you want👍


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

kapusta said:


> Every dollar I have spent on cheap Amazon shorts or liners someone insisted were just as good as the real stuff has been wasted money. I'm all for cheap alternatives for shirts and tops, but shorts and liners... I get what I pay for. Especially liners. YMMV.


Couldn't agree more. I've tried em too, IMO they're just not as comfortable or durable. Plenty of areas to cut costs, for me personally shorts/liners aren't one of em.


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

Fox Ranger shorts with liner are every bit worth it to me. Most comfy I've had and love the pads.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I like the old Endura Humvee Lites. Old ones with the belt. Thin material. Very comfortable. Usually just wear bibs underneath.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Shorts are frustrating. I can’t seem to find anything where I really like both the chamois and short, one is always subpar. I really like the chamois that comes with Club Ride shorts, but the shorts themselves don’t last long. The pocket liners and zippers always tear and fall apart. The Zoic shorts I’ve got are great, but the chamois that came with them is the most uncomfortable piece of clothing I’ve ever owned.
> 
> Ive started just wearing a road kit under my baggies.


Totally agree on the Zoic basic liner, no Bueno. I always upgrade to the Carbon or Ultra liner. I have about 4 pairs I rotate for at least 3 years now, holding up great (ride 4 times week min). I have had a blow out on a pair (Ether shorts) and a zipper issue but Zoic sent me a replacements, no issues.

You can buy the Zoic's no liner as well.

Next to the Zoic I really like Troy Lee Shorts but include a liner I never use. 

If your into bib's I have to recommend Dirt Baggies. Just really premium well thought our gear. I like bibs on colder days even though they are not winter specific.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

andy f said:


> The only downside to the Fox Flexair shorts is the noise. I still choose them over my TLD Skylines most of the time but that constant rubbing sound bugs me.


Yeah man, I know exactly what you’re talking about! My first ride with Flexairs all I could notice was the “whish-whish-whish-whish” while I pedaled up the climb. What is with that fabric???


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

I wear mostly my roadie stuff on the mtb. I showed up to a kids mtb group ride like that and got a pair of baggies when I got home. I bought ones with a removable liner. The only difference in the liner that is better than bibs is hooks to keep your shorts up. Shorts will want to slide down on bibs. 

What is worse is I got the baggy shorts and then wore them with a roadie jersey. I got home from a ride and my wife giggled. So I bought one mtb jersey also. I could have lived without all of it. But hey I will use it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Cary said:


> The Abits are fabulous and worth the money. For mountain liners, I have become fond of the Club Ride Johnson which have a much lighter than normal chamois. All day comfort, but without the bulk of traditional chamois.
> 
> Or keep using what you have if you are happy and tell your wife you wear them to keep other women from hitting on you. . Remember, it doesn’t matter what we like and works for us, but what you like and works for you.


Maybe the Zoic I describe are like the Club Ride you describe. They are not as thick as most "chamois" yet handle long days much better. They don't make road stuff so I got Pearl Izumi top road shorts and while good, for not getting sores, they don't have same comfort.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Wearing just spandex while MTB-ing is not faux paux. What are the XC pros wearing? Pretty much their road kits, right?

That said, a little form and function from baggies on trails is great. As many of you know I work for an apparel company now, Hyperthreads. Although I am mostly a road rider, our Mountain Baggy short is one of my favorite products that we sell. It's not lined, as others in thread have mentioned, just wear your favorite existing bibs/shorts underneath them.

www.hyperthreads.com


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I used to wear MTB baggies with a liner. Once the liner wore out, I would just wear my worn out road shorts (the ones you can see through). Kinda like recycling. But a few times I just wore swim trunks over the chamois, and it was fine. Then I did a ride with comfortable boxers with shorts over them and found that fine. I now now longer wear special cycling clothing on my MTB. I do wear the fancy lycra for most XC races (but not all).


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I bought a pair of these last year & really like them:








Aero Tech Men's Urban Pedal Pushers - Stretch Woven Knickers


Men's Commuter Pedal Pushers Cycling Knicker - Black Commuter Pant with zippered Pockets and Reflective elements




www.aerotechdesigns.com




I should mention why. You'll notice these have a belt. Over the years I've discovered that I simply have a hard time keeping any shorts that lack a belt from slipping down while I ride.
I also have long legs. These knickers fit me like regular shorts fit most guys -- the legs end right about at the knee on me.
=sParty


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

2021Mach6 said:


> And not sure what you mean by a color being frowned upon. I wear black ones, and don't notice or care what anyone else has on. If anyone frowns upon my aesthetic or color choices, that's their problem, not mine. I couldn't possibly care any less.


You are only one small step away from ....



> And not sure what you mean by lycra being frowned upon. I wear roadie shorts, and don't notice or care what anyone else has on. If anyone frowns upon my aesthetic or color choices, that's their problem, not mine. I couldn't possibly care any less.


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

OH, with regard to color, there is one of those photos of a race team that gets you banned when you post it, in which the riders are all wearing white. Little is left to the imagination (and not in a good way).


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I like that one photo of the women's road racing team where their shorts all look like hairy vajitas. Who designed those???


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

wgscott said:


> You are only one small step away from ....


That's seriously unbelievable, it's almost verbatim!

Edit: I'm an idiot! At first I thought somebody commented that before me.


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

TLD also has their Skyline shorts available in Shorty Shorts. They're a 19" outseam, compared to 22¾ on the regular ones (I'm 5'7 so they're perfect for me).


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

deleted


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

wgscott said:


> My wife is "encouraging" me to get some bike shorts that are less revealing of atrophied moose knuckle than my roadie shorts.
> 
> Looking at some of the over-priced options, it appears that I have to get liner shorts as well as conventional-looking outer shorts? Are liner shorts significantly different from roadie shorts? I assume they look a bit more like underwear, but functionally speaking, what is the difference between buying (outer) mountain bike shorts and wearing them over road shorts, and using liners?
> 
> ...


I bought 2 pairs of these last December. 100+ rides and over 1000 off road miles and they have held up great for me. I started off Dec as a size 36 with a size large and lost 40lbs to a size 32. Even at a size 32 I am still able to wear the Size L. The waist band can handle a wide range. Just bought 2 size small and they fit me proportionally much better now. I have a pair of zoic shorts that have held up great but they feel like a heavier duty more robust material. Not that the Arsuxeo feels flimsy but the Zoic shorts I have the outer material is a more abrasive resistant tighter weave that doesn't stretch as much. I chose the Arsuxeo because the zippers are sewn in instead of using heat tape as I've had heat welded zipper fail after frequent washing in other outdoor brand products (Arctyrex).









Amazon.com: ARSUXEO Men's Loose Fit Cycling Shorts MTB Bike Shorts Water Ressistant 1903 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Amazon.com: ARSUXEO Men's Loose Fit Cycling Shorts MTB Bike Shorts Water Ressistant 1903 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry



www.amazon.com


----------



## Skarhead (Mar 15, 2018)

TLD Ace are the best XC baggy shorts, but not in production anymore, scott rc pro hybrid short are also very good, awesome chamois pad integrated in baggyshorts.


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

I finally found this photo from UCSC water tanks from a few years ago:










For the record, I never did that.


----------



## Lochnes (Apr 27, 2016)

my mates al wear lycra.
i dont. 
I think my wife likes me to keep it that way.
I really like the fox ranger lite and flexair. 
they are above the knee and 4 way stretch
and not too baggy
i wear assos bib liner underneath.
That is the best liner there is.
I believe in mix&match, best liner with best short. A bib liner is more airy then standard lycra, almost see-through.
The assos bib short is also great but it only comes in black, which is a colour i leave to my lycra friends. They can appreciate my orange/yellow/green short from behind when they try to keep up with that non lycra wearing flatpedal riding non conformist maniac


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

I hate the length of most shorts. Past the knees. I like them to be just above the knee. I bought a pair of the pearl izumi canyon shorts just the shell and I like them. They’re a little on the slim fit side but plenty of room. I just wear road shorts with the pad under the shell. All the MTB pants with built in pad/liner i e owned have blown out. I prefer the shell but it’s hard to find just the shell and ones that aren’t past the knees.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got two pair of Ketl Mountain Virtue Hybrid shorts, they are by far the best shorts I've used, and I plan on buying them again. Super comfortable with plenty of stretch, loose enough without being too baggy, and have plenty freedom of movement. I've had both pair over a year now, and they're show virtually no sign of wear so they're proving to be durable. They come in different lengths, I think I went with 10" which come right down to the knee, at least for me and my short legs.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Tallboy723 said:


> I hate the length of most shorts. Past the knees. I like them to be just above the knee. I bought a pair of the pearl izumi canyon shorts just the shell and I like them. They’re a little on the slim fit side but plenty of room. I just wear road shorts with the pad under the shell. All the MTB pants with built in pad/liner i e owned have blown out. I prefer the shell but it’s hard to find just the shell and ones that aren’t past the knees.


Just ordered my third pair of these, the 9" are perfect above the knee length IMO.








Virtue Hybrid Short 9" V.3


*Changes from V.2 to V.3 short include left zipper pocket (so now both front pockets have zippers), larger loop for G hook closure, and updated sizing which is more roomy and true to size.* We have updated the Virtue Hybrid 9" V.3 short to be your perfect companion, for whatever adventure you...




ketlmtn.com


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Tallboy723 said:


> I hate the length of most shorts. Past the knees. I like them to be just above the knee. I bought a pair of the pearl izumi canyon shorts just the shell and I like them. They’re a little on the slim fit side but plenty of room. I just wear road shorts with the pad under the shell. All the MTB pants with built in pad/liner i e owned have blown out. I prefer the shell but it’s hard to find just the shell and ones that aren’t past the knees.


I’m stubby legged, and most shorts come down over my knees. Hate it.

Zioc Ether 9 is on the shorter side and comes just above my knee. There is also the Zioc Ether which is longer. The “9” stands for the inseam, I think.

The liner than comes with them (when you buy the liner/shell combo) is OK but nothing great. I now buy just the shell and use other liners (Patagonia Endless Ride liners).


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

kapusta said:


> I’m stubby legged, and most shorts come down over my knees. Hate it.
> 
> Zioc Ether 9 is on the shorter side and comes just above my knee. There is also the Zioc Ether which is longer. The “9” stands for the inseam, I think.
> 
> The liner than comes with them (when you buy the liner/shell combo) is OK but nothing great. I now buy just the shell and use other liners (Patagonia Endless Ride liners).


Just came across your post and the night before I got an IG post about Zoic having a huge sale right now. Gonna grab a pair or two. $35-40 is reasonably priced. I’ve been looking at the 12” inseam that should put the pants just above the knee. The 9” inseam are definitely above the knee. I will get just the shell. I wear padded liner under all my shells. I like the feel better and know there is no chance of binding like I’ve had on past sewn in liners.


----------



## Danhikeski (Jun 30, 2021)

Gonna have to check out the Zoic sale! Really like mine, at 5’4”, the 12” inseam is excessive (size small) but they do have the 9” inseam. I got just the shorts as I have Loui Garneau liners that I like. I also have a pair of yeti mason shorts, vert basic, one pocket, and an older pair of Oakley shorts with sewn in liner (feels like a diaper, also very short, like 5” inseam, but we’re only $25). All work pretty good, and most found at a discount, never paying more than 60% retail.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Tallboy723 said:


> Just came across your post and the night before I got an IG post about Zoic having a huge sale right now.


THANK YOU 🙏👍 for alerting me to that sale! I just picked up another pair of Ether 9 shells for real cheap. I have also wanted to try the Carbon Liners, and those were on sale as well so I grabbed a pair.


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

kapusta said:


> THANK YOU 🙏👍 for alerting me to that sale! I just picked up another pair of Ether 9 shells for real cheap. I have also wanted to try the Carbon Liners, and those were on sale as well so I grabbed a pair.


I picked up a pair of super light shorts. So we shall see. They have a 12” inseam. From all the pics of models wearing size large I’m thinking I will be ok in length.


----------

